# My Garden Railways mag. to be held to ransom by Danish Gov



## grumpfuttock (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I was somewhat shocked to read in the paper that as of April this year, each issue of my Garden Railways magazine, will basically be held "hostage" on orders from the Danish tax ministry (because it is printed in the USA) until I pay an extra amount equivalent to $29 to be allowed to take each issue home from the post office. So a magazine costing $6.95 will soon cost me $35.95 per issue, nearly a one year subscription for people in other countries ! 


For the full story see here:- 

Foreign magazines face colossal levy[/b] 

My wife gave me a 2 year subscription for my birthday last August, so the remaining issues will cost me an extra $232 on something that has already been paid for ! 
The fact that this applies to all publications outside the European Union, I find extremely unfair both to the citizens of Denmark, but also to the publishers who will be affected, because I for one, will not pay such ridiculous charges to be allowed to read a publication which has given me great pleasure and inspiration in my hobby. If other countries started doing the same thing, it could become extremely damaging to publishing companies worldwide.




http://www.cphpost.dk//news/national/foreign-magazines-face-colossal-levy


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

If that was proposed here in Canada I would go after my MP, Member of Parliament, that represents me with the government. 

The Danish Governments idea of trying to move jobs back to Denmark sounds OK, the way they intend to go about it, not.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

It looks like this could really boost E-zines in the EU. PDF version of the magazine delivered to your email box every month. Only thing is.. who wants to carry a laptop to the loo? 

Sorry, this is NOT a laughing matter. I guess stupid politicians and bureaucrats are a threat to the citizens of every country.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So you just need someone that can scan the magazine then email it to you. 

You can print it our on your color printer and take it to the john to read in all your glory.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Fortunately, GR is launching i-pad/nook/e-reader versions of the magazine. While not the same as a paper version if that's what you're really after, it's a far better compromise than paying the extra premium (or changing your mailing address to a cousin's in Germany and having them forward the magazines.  ) 

Later, 

K


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

How would putting a legal papers, or gift card label, or birthday card or something like that, or a similar non print or magazine lable on a box or envelope instead of the magazine wrapper to get around the idiocy.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK So let me see. The link didnt work, but I gather the idea is to protect Eurozone publishers but its rather shortsighted and stupid if there is no equivalent version of a blocked magazine offered. GR is a very specific niche magazine that covers mostly US layouts. To mandate by law that only European magazines will be allowed is a form of cultural prejudice or isolationism. It really stinks. Is Garden Rail effected as well?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I managed to get that link to work and the way I read it, it is an added impost just for the Danes. I would imagine it only applies to non members of the EU such as Norway, which is mentioned in the article


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

vsmith 

The relevant part of the story is below: 
------------ 
But you soon might have to pay through the nose for the pleasure if your favourite magazine happens to be printed outside of the EU. A proposal due to come into force on April 1 will abolish the VAT exemption on magazines printed outside the EU to encourage Danish publishers to print their publications closer to home. In the future, consumers subscribing to publications printed outside the EU will have to go to the post office and pay Post Danmark the VAT and a 160 kroner processing fee before you can take it home. 

National Geographic will go from a 27 kroner a month habit to 194 kroner â€" an increase of over 600 percent. 
------------- 
This is a consumer tax levied on individuals living in Denmark that is SUPPOSED to encourage [force] publishers of Danish magazines to bring the PRINTING back into the country. As the first post says, the tax on his $6.95 GR magazine will be $29, more than four times the cost of the publication. The law applies to ANY magazine PRINTED outside the EU. 

Our household gets at least two UK publications. Because of international postal rates, the bulk mailers ship the magazines to which ever country has the best rate to the USA at the time... it may be Switzerland, Germany, France; one never knows month to month.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this going to be the onset of a trade war? 
The EU - v - the rest? 
I suspect saner heads might prevail.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't heard anything about this Tax here in the UK. 
Stupid rules and regulations like this ,stifles free commerce and angers the populace.

In the meantime, we are waiting for our politicians to grow some b###s and give us a Referendum for leaving the E.U. altogether. 

On another point, I like the idea of an online magazine. What a space saver that will be. Should be cheaper too! (Some hope!)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It is as I suspected, and again, if their is NO equivelent or Euro-based publisher for many major magazines, this to me constitutes a clear stifling of free speech and limiting transmission of ideas by attempting to price out non- EU periodicals. How very Soviet... not at all what I would expect from a supposedly "progressive" government, not at all.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A reminder to keep politics off the forum, please. Offending posts deleted. 

Later, 

K


----------



## grumpfuttock (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, it wasn't my intent to provoke any political discussion with my first post. 

To V Smith:- It is only people living in Denmark that is affected by this, and hopefully my issues of Garden Rail should be unaffected as I am fairly sure it is printed in the UK. 

It was nice to hear that Garden Railways are planning to bring out an electronic version, so at least I will be able to renew my subscription and pay the same as everyone else, although I much prefer a printed magazine, easier to read whilst having my first cup of coffee in bed in the morning ! 

To East Broad Top :- Unfortunately, I don't have any relations etc in other European countries except the UK to re package it. After further research, it seems that repackaging probably wouldn't work, because any post / packages arriving in Denmark suspected of containing printed matter will checked. If it is printed matter, and printed outside the EU, then the Danish purchase tax and expensive extra charge will be added. As you will have seen in the Copenhagen Post article the foreign magazines will no longer be exempt from Danish purchase tax after April. 
I have no issue with paying an extra purchase tax as it would only be 25% of the price of the magazine, which is fair, but the other "processing"charge is grotesque ! 
I am wondering if they are going to charge us for the massive book that the US tax people send to my wife every year instructing her how to fill out her 1040 form and the other relevant tax forms ! 
My apologies if mentioning the "T**" word, has caused anyone unnecessary distress.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

And then there's SOPA.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 18 Jan 2012 06:44 PM 
So you just need someone that can scan the magazine then email it to you. 

You can print it our on your color printer and take it to the john to read in all your glory. 
You don't have a laptop in your bathroom all ready?

What if your on MLS chat and have to take a dump?

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now we know why the chatroom stinks.


----------

